# 2011 SL2 Tarmac Comp on the Specialized Japan Website



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

2011 SL2 Tarmac Comp on the Specialized Japan website: http://www.specialized.com/ja/ja/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?sid=11Tarmac&menuItemId=14107


----------



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

*Sorry...try this 'link' instead!*

http://www.specialized.com/ja/ja/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?sid=11Tarmac&menuItemId=14107


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Neither link works for me - maybe they pulled it? It doesn't seem particularly likely to me that Specialized would push the SL2 frame down to the "Comp" level (though they might reuse the name I suppose). I clicked around the drop-down menu randomly and couldn't find any 2011 Tarmacs.


----------



## ben91 (Dec 5, 2009)

worked for me. Says that it will be 8r carbon not 10r like last years sl2.


----------



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

*2011 Tarmac SL2 Comp 'specs'*

Sorry you can't access the 2011 SL2 Tarmac Comp on the Japanese website. Here are the 'specs' from that 'site, below. (Also, the Japanese website shows the 2011 SL2 Roubaix Comp.)


￥290,000（メーカー希望小売価格、税込）　日本国内取扱いサイズ：49、52、54、56、58、61
タブ右のGeometry(ジオメトリー)の表示は誤りです。参考になさらぬようご注意ください。
Body Geometry Romin carbon-reinforced saddle with contoured profile for optimal power position

The FACT carbon fork is light, stiff and compliant with a tapered steerer and 12K weave construction

New FACT IS 8r carbon SL2 frame with tapered head tube and elliptical seatstays is race-ready stiff and fast without sacrificing compliance

Smooth, precise Shimano 105 STI shifters are renowned for their race-ready performance and exceptional value

FACT carbon Pave seatpost uses a Zertz insert to minimize road vibrations for greater comfort but remains stiff and efficient

Adjustable 4-position oversized alloy stem with 31.8mm bar clamp for strength and versatile positioning

___

FRAME
Specialized FACT 8r carbon, FACT IS construction, compact race design, 1.5" lower HS bearing, threaded BB

FORK
Specialized FACT carbon full monocoque, OS race for 1.5" bearing

HEADSET
1 1/8 upper and 1 1/5" lower Cr-Mo cartridge bearings integrated w/ headset, 20mm cone spacer with 20mm of spacers

STEM
Specialized Comp-Set, 3D forged alloy, 4-position adjustable, 4-bolt 31.8mm clamp

HANDLEBARS
Specialized Ergo 2014 alloy

TAPE
Specialized S-Wrap, w/ gel

FRONT BRAKE
Shimano 105

REAR BRAKE
Shimano 105

BRAKE LEVERS
Shimano 105 STI

FRONT DERAILLEUR
Shimano 105

REAR DERAILLEUR
Shimano 105

SHIFT LEVERS
Shimano 105 STI

CASSETTE
Shimano 105, 10-speed, 11-28t

CHAIN
Shimano 105

CRANKSET
Shimano 105
CHAINRINGS

50 x 34T
BOTTOM BRACKET
With crankset

PEDALS
Black cage, body & toe clips w/ strap

FRONT WHEEL
Fulcrum Racing 6

REAR WHEEL
Fulcrum Racing 6

FRONT TIRE
Specialized Turbo Comp, 700x23c, aramid bead, 120TPI, w/ Double Black Belt protection

REAR TIRE
Specialized Turbo Comp, 700x23c, aramid bead, 120TPI, w/ Double Black Belt protection

INNER TUBES
Standard presta valve

SADDLE
Body Geometry Romin Comp w/ hollow Cr-Mo rails

SEATPOST
Specialized Pro, FACT carbon w/ Zertz insert

SEAT BINDER
Forged alloy, 32.6mm

___


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

2011 SL2 Tarmac Comp - me buyin'!

View attachment 201691


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Now I can see it too. My guess is that they are reusing the existing SL2 moulds for these frames. This saves them a lot of retooling costs. As already mentioned they have changed the carbon, though it is actually from 11r to 8r. I imagine that they have also simplified the manufacturing process for this price-point. Still, I don't like the naming - it implies that this is the same frame as the 2008-2009 SL2 and this is only partly true.

It is very likely we will see this bike and naming in other markets too. Presumably they're releasing in Japan now because of lack of inventory.

Good find - thanks for sharing!


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

krtassoc said:


> (Also, the Japanese website shows the 2011 SL2 Roubaix Comp.)


This almost certainly means that there will be a 2011 SL3 S-Works Roubaix. Presumably this will be the same frame that Cancellera rode to victory at this year's Paris Roubaix. I imagine the stock version won't have the same power output (joke).


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

krtassoc said:


> 2011 SL2 Tarmac Comp on the Specialized Japan website: http://www.specialized.com/ja/ja/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?sid=11Tarmac&menuItemId=14107


Nice find, thanks!! :thumbsup: 

I agree that using the SL2 designation is somewhat misleadng, but (IMO) since the molds and method of construction are the same (albeit using 8r versus 11r) it's a worthy successor. Then again, I haven't ridden it, so who knows. 

I hope they change the paint scheme before the bike comes to the US. The fork looks a little too Trek Madone like for my tastes. I'm not bashing Trek here, rather, not fond of copying.


----------



## aliensporebomb (Jul 2, 2002)

It's a nice looking ride - any idea as to the price point?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Here's something I just ran across. Possibly an indication of an earlier than 'normal' release of some 2011 models? Note the Apex offering and similar paint scheme as the Japanese Tarmac.

http://thebicycleescape.blogspot.com/


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

oh man those suck!
even trying the cervelo deal of the fork like the trek..
blegh....


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

a_avery007 said:


> oh man those suck!
> even trying the cervelo deal of the fork like the trek..
> blegh....


I bet it is a common theme across the 2011 range, other than team theme bikes. It seems like the major manufacturers pick a new theme each year and run with it. Often they pick the same things at the same time too. They need to "innovate" something every year to justify the new range of bikes.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

In Australia and New Zealand Specialized started selling 2011 bikes today according to this.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

This 2011 Roubaix SL2 Comp certainly has a stand-out color scheme. I see they have all the colors covered - red, white and black. One tell-tale that these really are from the SL2 mould is the braze-on front derailleur. I guess this is the new 5700-series 105 in the black finish?


----------



## darkest_fugue (Mar 14, 2009)

the paint job on that roubaix is awful, what were they thinking


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

ukbloke said:


> This 2011 Roubaix SL2 Comp certainly has a stand-out color scheme. I see they have all the colors covered - red, white and black. One tell-tale that these really are from the SL2 mould is the braze-on front derailleur.* I guess this is the new 5700-series 105 in the black finish*?


When it appears on Shimano's website, you _know_ it's 'officially' released.  

http://bike.shimano.com/publish/content/global_cycle/en/us/index/products/road/new_105_black.html


----------



## joep721 (May 4, 2009)

darkest_fugue said:


> the paint job on that roubaix is awful, what were they thinking


I thought the 2009 paint scheme was bad on the roubaix. This is absolutely fugly. Wow!


----------



## darkest_fugue (Mar 14, 2009)

this isnt my bike but its a 2009 roubaix, i think it was their best paint job, so understated and clean, i think this is actually the nicest looking road bike ive ever seen


----------



## joep721 (May 4, 2009)

darkest_fugue, I have the black/red combo and it is acceptable, but I really wanted to get rid of the red. I like an all black frame. But it is so much nicer than the pics shown of the 2011 roubaix frames.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Considering what we've seen on Spec's Japanese website, I though the answer to my question posed to customer support was a little amusing...

Question:
I saw that your Japanese region's website has some early releases. Any idea when the US will see some 2011 Tarmac/ Roubaix early releases? Thanks!!

Answer:
That is a great question. Unfortunately we do not have information on the 2011 line quite yet (although from what I hear it is going to be very exciting!). Our 2011 launch will take place in July. I would suggest that you stay in close contact with your local Specialized dealer about availability, pricing and news. I hope this helps!

From what he hears it's going to be a very exciting line? He doesn't need to 'hear', he can go to the Japanese website and *see* some of it. Ugh.. I anticipated that 'canned' response, but still....


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I think the bare carbon weave is a pretty dated look... but the white one looks clean & simple.


----------



## slampe (May 29, 2007)

International color schemes don't necessarily match what we get in the USA...just a heads up.


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

fulcrum racing 6???? 

zero, one, 3, 5 and 7 usually, so for 2011 they will introduce racing 6?? or it's just for japan


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

At this point it's all pure conjecture on our parts, but I can't imagine there will be a huge departure in paint schemes or specs between regions. OTOH, I could be wrong. 

All I know is that I keep going back to that website to check out that 2011 Tarmac, and that's not going to be good for my wallet.


----------



## mmccrary (Oct 14, 2008)

https://www.sigmasport.co.uk/app/secure/Bike.aspx?View=N&SubCatId=670

Two of the colors I like.... Astana I don't....


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

mmccrary said:


> https://www.sigmasport.co.uk/app/secure/Bike.aspx?View=N&SubCatId=670
> 
> Two of the colors I like.... Astana I don't....


Good find, thanks for posting. And I agree on the colors. I'd like to see that orange in person.


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

shotojs78 said:


> fulcrum racing 6????
> 
> zero, one, 3, 5 and 7 usually, so for 2011 they will introduce racing 6?? or it's just for japan



The 6s are just for Japan for now.


----------



## Devery (Sep 2, 2008)

How about some internal cable routing like Spartacus's Paris Roubaix steed? C'mon Specialized.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Devery said:


> How about some internal cable routing like Spartacus's Paris Roubaix steed? C'mon Specialized.


I vote no. Too much potential for problems with the only payback being a very minor improvement aesthetically.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> How about some internal cable routing like Spartacus's Paris Roubaix steed?


I'm with PJ on this... please... no.


----------



## jermso (May 13, 2009)

PJ352 said:


> I vote no. Too much potential for problems with the only payback being a very minor improvement aesthetically.


times 3


----------



## tomato (May 16, 2002)

Internal cabling would be good for Di2 so we'll probably see it.


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

Devery said:


> How about some internal cable routing like Spartacus's Paris Roubaix steed? C'mon Specialized.


No, although the current trends will probably see it incorporated. I vote for 28mm tire clearance more than anything else.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I found this image of a 2011 Tarmac SL3 on a UK site:
https://www.sigmasport.co.uk/app/secure/Bike.aspx?View=N&SubCatId=670

They're calling it red, but it looks orange on my monitor. I like orange.  
View attachment 202856


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

From the weight weenies forum I heard that the Tarmac SL3 will continue as is for 2011, i.e. no cable routing, but that the Roubaix SL3 will be the same as Cancellera rode at Paris Roubaix with the cable routing. Unless there's some big push-back on the Roubaix, It seems plausible that the Tarmac will get it with the SL4 (especially because of Di2 as already mentioned). Also, Specialized have trademarked "Verge" so there's some new offering - maybe this is the new time-trial frame?


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Bad move, IMO. Case in point - BMC. Internal cable routing worked its way throughout their line, all the way down to the least expensive models. Fortunately my '07 Road Racer doesn't have it, but later models do. Reading around, it doesn't take long to find issues with the internal cable routing throughout their line. Now, their new top of the line Team Machine has gone back to using external routing. Hopefully BMC will dump it for all their models.

Note the new design of the seatpost on the orange Tarmac in the picture PJ posted. Hopefully this one won't creak. I don't have a lot of confidence in a company's ability to make an absolutely smooth shifting, rattle/buzz-free internal cable routing design when it took them so long to fix a poorly designed, top-of-the-line seatpost. 

Of course, all just my opinion, but I won't be buying an S-Works Tarmac with internal cable routing.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Dr_John said:


> *Note the new design of the seatpost on the orange Tarmac in the picture PJ posted. *Hopefully this one won't creak.


I noticed that as well. Ironically, it looks like my 'low end' Tarmac Comp seat post that has been trouble free since day one. Maybe there's a minor weight penalty, but considering I could stand to lose 5 lbs., I'm not too concerned.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

what's the price point?


----------



## trobriand (Apr 2, 2009)

Any guess when we'll see Tarmac pro framesets? I'm interested in seeing the colors and price.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

trobriand said:


> Any guess when we'll see Tarmac pro framesets? I'm interested in seeing the colors and price.


Specialized is saying their 2011 launch will take place in July, but there's evidence that some models are already available.


----------

